# Circuito monoestable 555 con disparo positivo ?



## JuanCarlos (Nov 11, 2006)

Cómo podria hacer para que un circuito monoestable con 555, en cambio de:
Cuando un pulso negativo de disparo se aplica a terminal 2, el flip-flop interno se setea, lo que quita el corto de C1 y esto causa una salida alta (un high) en el terminal 3 (el terminal de salida). 
El pulso que se aplicara pudiera ser positivo
Muchas gracias


----------



## Aristides (Nov 11, 2006)

Agregando antes del PIN de entrada un transistor NPN, en configuración de emisor común, desde donde ingresa el pulso positivo; una resistencia de unos 10 k a la base, emisor a masa, colector al PIN de entrada del 555, con una R de 4,7 k al positivo.


----------



## claras86 (Oct 17, 2009)

Tengo un pequeño problema con un contador de vueltas, al cual conecto un sensor inductivo.

El sensor mide la cantidad de vueltas que da un volante, el volante gira a diferentes velocidades entre 50 rpm y 800 rpm.

En el volante (40 cm de diametro) se instalo un dado para que sirviera a la señal del sensor inductor, el contador de vueltas esta configurado para leer señales de 5Khz.
Con lo cual por el tiempo de vuelta en ms, y el ancho del dado, no es el problema.

Tengo lectura en toda la variedad de velocidades, pero esta lectura no es exacta, difiere en un +20 a 30 % (me cuenta mas vueltas de las que da en realidad).

Esto debido a que la señal que envia el sensor inductor no es cuadrada, si no una especie de sinusoidal ( esto lo vi con el osciloscopio) tiene mayor parte positiva que negativa, y algo de ruido ( que supongo sera el responsable de esas vueltas extras).


*SOLUCIÓN 1:*

Conformar la señal del sensor inductivo, para que esta sea cuadrada, aca es donde surge mi problema, que paso a explicar.
*
Datos: ( Muy importante)
Sensor inductivo: Trabaja con 12 V y es PNP
Con lo cual cuando paso por el dado es cuando me envia un Voltaje, su estado normal es 0 V.

Contador de Vueltas: Trabaja a 12 V, señal de entrada.*
El mismo contador de vuelta me da el voltaje para el sensor que es de 12 V, y 100 mA max.


Bueno hacer un MULTIVIBRADOR Monoestable no es muy dificil usando el integrado 555, pero en mi caso no me sirve por la señal de disparo.

Un Monoestable con el 555 tendria una señal asi:

El trigger corresponde a la señal de entrada de disparo, la cual normalmente es de alto nivel, ( en mi caso es inversa, normalmente de nivel bajo 0 V, y cuando paso por el dado de nivel alto).

Por lo que he leido y he revisado el 555 se dispara por flanco NEGATIVO, yo necesito que se dispare por flanco POSITIVO.

Toda la parte de calculo de resistencia capacitores del tiempo lo se hacer, pero la señal de entrada es mi problema.

Como puedo modificar el 555, para que se dispare con una señal de flanco positivo?

Recuerdo que el 555 para mi es excelente, ya que puedo trabajar con los 12 V, conectados al integrado.







http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9a/Circuito_integrado_555.pdf

*SOLUCION 2:*

Usar otro integrado, he buscado y lo mas parecido que he encontrado es el 74121, que me permite tener una señal de disparo por flanco positivo con un estado normal de O V, pero el problema es el voltaje al que funciona 5 V, y yo necesito que sea de 12 V.






http://proton.ucting.udg.mx/dpto/maestros/mateos/clase/teoria/Temporizacion/index.html

*
Espero y alguien pueda ayudarme, muchas gracias.

ya sea modificando el 555 para que la señal de disparo sea con flanco positivo ( inversa) o diciendome que integrado usar ( que admita 12 V en la señal de entrada y salida). 


Clara

PD: Luego de cada imagen he dajado información que puede ser util para los que buscan algo parecido.
*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2009)

Puedes emplear un buffer Smith Trigger inversor, que discrimine las señales oscilante (Limpia el pulso)
Por ejemplo un *74C14*


----------



## fernandob (Oct 17, 2009)

hola, es super sencillo:
ya que el 555 es el que manejas no te la complicare: 
con otro 555 haces primero un inversor y listo.
fijate que hay un 556 que trae 2 555 en un solo chip.


tu entrada de flanco positivo la convertis en negativo y luego a el circuito que ya conoces.

saludo s.

ah.fogonazo, ambos respondimos a la vez.
no quise cambiarle de ci por si no sabia mucho de electronica.

pero si, ese integrado que pones fogonazo es una clara muestra de por que el 55 es una kk (ya una vez lo puse) .
en ese circuito integrado que pones hay 6 555 en un solo encapsulado , no creo equivocarme si digo que para el 95% de las aplicaciones .

saludos


----------



## claras86 (Oct 17, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hola, es super sencillo:
> ya que el 555 es el que manejas no te la complicare:
> con otro 555 haces primero un inversor y listo.
> fijate que hay un 556 que trae 2 555 en un solo chip.
> ...



Gracias a los dos, pero la verdad es que se muy poco de electronica, me gusta más la idea de usar dos 555 o un 556, pero como es eso de usar uno de ellos como inversor? mejor dicho la idea la entiendo perfectamente, pero como lo hago jajaja.

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2009)

claras86 dijo:
			
		

> .....me gusta más la idea de usar dos 555 o un 556, pero como es eso de usar uno de ellos como inversor? mejor dicho la idea la entiendo perfectamente, pero como lo hago jajaja.....


Configuras el primer 555 como monoestable con un retardo << que el período de menor valor a medir.
Al dispararse, se mantendrá en "Alto" durante ese período "corto", mientras tanto, cualquier otro nuevo pico de disparo que aparezca será ignorado.
Al terminar la temporización "corta" el 555 pasa de estado "Alto" a "Bajo", empleas el flanco descendente para disparar el segundo 555.

Con el Smith Trigger pasa lo siguiente, la salida se encuentra en estado "Alto", al aparecer el pulso pasa al estado "Bajo", mediante el flanco descendente disparas el 555.
Debido a la forma de funcionar del Smith Trigger, este produce un único pulso "Limpio" y de corte abrupto, además de que ignora debido a su propia histéresis variaciones espurias provenientes del sensor.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 18, 2009)

el 555 como inversor es asi:

pata trigg unida a theresould = entrada
pata salida = salida 

las demas no se usan.


saludos


----------



## claras86 (Oct 18, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Configuras el primer 555 como monoestable con un retardo << que el período de menor valor a medir.
> Al dispararse, se mantendrá en "Alto" durante ese período "corto", mientras tanto, cualquier otro nuevo pico de disparo que aparezca será ignorado.
> Al terminar la temporización "corta" el 555 pasa de estado "Alto" a "Bajo", empleas el flanco descendente para disparar el segundo 555.
> 
> ...



Muchas Gracias lo primero.

Entiendo lo que me dices, pero para que funcione el primer 555, no es necesario una señal que pase de estado alto a bajo?, ya que justamente eso no lo puedo hacer, o mejor dicho la señal que me llega del sensor inductivo es de nivel bajo, y cuando paso por el dado de hierro, me produce una onda sinusoidal (nivel alto).

Ya que por lo que dices, no se porque usar dos 555, si el primero como mencionas ya me realizaria la función que necesito.

El smith Trigger, que es? mejor dicho que circuito es, si tenes algun PDF, ya que por lo que me comentas ese podria servir como inversor, ya que la salida normal es de nivel alto, y cambia a nivel bajo cuando hay  un pulso. una pregunta hasta cuando se mantiene en nivel bajo? se puede configurar?.

te dejo un grafico de lo que que me llega del sensor inductivo, visto con el osciloscopio, y otra imagen de lo que necesito para el controlador de vueltas.

esto de no saber electronica me esta matando, espero sepan comprender y ayudarme, tal vez algunas cosas sean simples para ustedes, pero para mi son algo complicadas.





*
GRACIAS Clara.

edit:
acabo de leer tu respuesta Fernandob:

*Pruebo lo que me dices y te cuento, muchas gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 18, 2009)

si miras la data de un 555 funciona como INVERSOR.
o sea que cuando la tension en la entrada cae ........la salida pasa a 1 .

trigger se le llama a la capacidad de cambiar de estado con valres difrentes, a ver si me explico:
el 555 pasa a 1 su salida cuando la entrada cae a MENOS de 1/3 vcc.
y pasa a cero cuando su entrada sube a mas de 2/3 de vcc.

ves la ventana ??
1/3 .....2/3 .....
con vcc = 10v seria que activa cuando cae a menso de 3,33v 
y apaga cuando sube a mas de 6,66v.

si no existiense esa ventana o efecto trigger entonces cambiaria en , por decir un valor 5v (1/2 vcc).
un piquito mas apaga......un poquito menso : prende.
eso lo hace muy inestable, haria que en mucha saplicaciones sea inestable la salida, y oscile, o se aque cuando la entrada este en el valor e cambio se ponga a prende--apaga.-prende---apaga--prende ..
como loca.


si vos miras el propio dibujo que vos misma hiciste verias que lo que necesitas es 

ahi esta:
el primer 555 como inversor trigger te transformadorrma la señal analogica en digital.
te transformadorrma esa subida analogica en una bajada digital , justo con lo que estabas soñando ultimamente.
luego con esa señal atacas a lo que ya tenias.
seguis usando lo que ya conoces y no te complicas.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Oct 18, 2009)

Clara, ¿que pasa si invertís la señal de disparo con el LM311? El 311 es un comparador de tensión con una salida en transistor flotante.Te dejo un posible circuito (tiene histeresis, es decir, un margen de ruido;en este caso, 800mV):


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2009)

claras86 dijo:
			
		

> ....El smith Trigger, que es? mejor dicho que circuito es, si tenes algun PDF, ya que por lo que me comentas ese podria servir como inversor, ya que la salida normal es de nivel alto, y cambia a nivel bajo cuando hay  un pulso. una pregunta hasta cuando se mantiene en nivel bajo? se puede configurar?.......


¿ Leíste el link que publique ?

*Smith Trigger*
74C14


----------



## ilcapo (May 3, 2016)

Hola hasta cuantos Ampere puede dar la salida del 555 ?  patita 3


----------



## miguelus (May 3, 2016)

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola hasta cuantos Ampere puede dar la salida del 555 ?  patita 3



¿Amperes?  ...

Solo unos pocos miliAmperes.

Sal U2


----------



## palurdo (May 3, 2016)

La 7, la patita 7 es la que mola mazo. Y si la conectas en paralelo a la 3, ya es el no va más!!


----------



## ricbevi (May 3, 2016)

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola hasta cuantos Ampere puede dar la salida del 555 ?  patita 3



Hola...De la primer hoja de datasheet...algo como 200mA .
Saludos.

Ric.


----------

